# resize a cut out image



## runcornmale (Apr 6, 2009)

hi again
once you've cut out an image in ps cs3
how do you resize it to fit into another image
as i am trying to make a collage of my baby pics
thanks again 
daryl


----------



## Fluffmatic (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know what ps cs3 is, but I use a program called "paint.net", and its quite simple in that, its on the menus as "Image \ Resize..."

Its an excellent free program, more than enough capability for editing home photos. http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## smbd (May 6, 2005)

Hello!
Here is a great tutoial:
http://www.digitalscrapbookplace.com/university/tutorials/ps_beginnercollage2.shtml
and one more:
http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/collage-warp/


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Select the Layer or the Photo .. And with the rectangular marquee tool selected ...
Right click on the selected photo and choose *Free Transform* ...
Right click again and choose *Scale* ... You can now stretch or shrink the picture.

Also see the controls in the *Transform* tool bar.
For example .. You can click on the chain link .. and this will freeze the resizing aspect ratio.
You can also select the W (width) parameter (or others) and use your scroll wheel to adjust the size.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

> For example .. You can click on the chain link .. and this will freeze the resizing aspect ratio


.

Or just hold the shift key down as you resize to maintain aspect ratio.


----------



## prasad581 (Apr 16, 2009)

can any one please tell me water mark remover online


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

PS CS3 = Photoshop CS3

There's no such thing as a "watermark remover". The best you can do it clone it out bit by bit, but it will NEVER look the same as the original pre-watermark version.


----------

